
SelfEncapsulation - mpweiher
https://martinfowler.com/bliki/SelfEncapsulation.html
======
mpweiher
One of the problems with mandatory (and strict) self-encapsulation is that it
removes the benefit of having accessors in the first place: the ability to
change the accessor to do something else.

If you change an accessor to do more than just provide access to the variable,
it really isn't no longer an accessor, and thus shouldn't be accessing the
variable.

This is particularly noticeable with Objective-C properties, which enforce
these rules at the language level. In essence, they turn objects into
expensive structs, at least from an encapsulation point of view.

